# PopSci article on new bleeding control device.



## SandpitMedic (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/how-simple-new-invention-seals-gunshot-wound-15-seconds

If this should go in EMS talk I apologize. It's application (if it is utilized) would be mil/gov for a while I'd bet. 

I just don't see it as applicable for anything other than extremity wounds. 

Abdominal/thorasic is out because who knows where these little things could go once injected despite their claim to stick close by; doc could be fishing them out for hours.

Head/neck/face is out for the potential to cause airway compromise. 

I think it is important to be innovative, and I am greatful that great minds are working to evolve medicine - both in combat/trauma and general health.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 3, 2014)

The future is coming! Innovate all the way to Star Trek hand held body scans....


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 4, 2014)

You mean the Lixiscope?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 4, 2014)

Had to google it.... That generation wasn't ready.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 4, 2014)

Those were on the initial medical equipment complement for the Space Shuttle.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I can't wait for the next-gen of this thing.


----------

